# IVF Timings



## Strawberry* (Jul 8, 2008)

Girls I know this is a how long is a piece of string question but am going to ask it anyway!  Just for very rough ideas!

I run a part time cupcake business & am really struggling to know when to take orders up unitl with this IVF!  ie - been asked for a wedding in August!

My AF will be here any day now and then I will start sniffing on day 21 - what would my likely timings be after that for EC and ET?

Any idea would help!


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello Strawberry

I was 4 weeks from starting sniffing till i had my e/c & e/t with testing 2 weeks later.

All depends on how you respond 2

Hope this helps

Jillyhen


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey 

i started sniffing on the 31st of march for 4 wks, started injections on the 28th of april and egg collection was the 10th of may. hope this helps and good luck for your upcoming cycle


----------

